# Poor Customer Service at DRI?



## MichaelColey (Jun 26, 2013)

We had a stay a couple months ago at Mystic Dunes in Orlando, and it wasn't a great experience.  The problems weren't that bad in and of themselves, but the number of problems was troubling, as was the response I got from corporate when I tried to get some resolution.

1. When I went to check in, they had lost our reservation.  It took about an hour, standing at the front desk, before they finally got me checked in.

2. The kitchen was very poorly stocked, with about half of the items missing and very worn nonstick pans.  We only had one small trash can in the entire unit (instead of three).  I called about the missing items (on our second day, when I first tried to cook) and they didn't come to replace them until the third day (and they only replaced about a dozen of the missing items -- nowhere near everything).

3. When the lady came to replace the missing items, my 2 year old was sleeping.  She rang the bell three times, then pounded loudly on the door (picture a scene from The Big Bang Theory), then barged in with her walkie talkie blaring full volume, all in the 10 seconds or so that it took me to get (almost) to the door.

4. The floors were filthy.  My kids feet (or socks) were filthy within minutes of taking their shoes off.

5. On Thursday, I was supposed to receive a package.  It never came.  I called about it on Friday and they didn't know anything about it.  I checked again at checkout on Saturday, and they again said there was no package.  I found the tracking information on my phone and it showed that it was delivered Thursday.  They said they couldn't do anything about it without the name of the person who signed for it, so I pulled up the proof of delivery and gave that to them.  Finally, they found out where the package was.  It took over an hour for them to retrieve it, and it was almost TWO HOURS that we were waiting (with perishable food in the car).  I asked to speak to a manager, and they never sent one.

6. After returning from the trip, I tracked down contact information for Stephen Cloobeck, the CEO, and wrote to him.  He forwarded my email to the GM, who wrote me back with a complete "fluff" email that didn't address a single issue or attempt to make anything wrong.

7. I forwarded that response to Mr. Cloobeck, expressing my displeasure once again.  He forwarded it to a regional director and we talked over the phone.

8. The regional director offered to give me 3 nights in a 2BR unit at any Diamond Resort to compensate me for the issues.  I felt like that was fair, so I looked over the list of resorts they manage.  I only saw one thing that could work in my upcoming travel schedules.  I emailed him back.  He called me and told me that the offer only applied to specific resorts.

9. A few weeks later, I received a certificate in the mail.  The offer had been downgraded again, this time to a 1BR unit (at a specific list of resorts) and it had to be redeemed within a year.  A 1BR won't work for my family.  The specific resorts don't work.  And my travel for the next year is pretty much already all booked.  So it's a totally useless offer.

10.  I emailed Mr. Cloobeck again, letting him know that they've failed over and over to make things right and failed every time, that if this was "The Meaning of Yes", I would hate to see no, and that I would never stay again at another DRI managed resort.

Is DRI really this incompetent, from the top down?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 26, 2013)

I would Amy's no but, I'm always looking to see they solve a problem rather than looking for compensation, so my standards may be lower than yours. 

A couple of things strike me about your correspondence

1. The CEO addressed you not once but twice. See if you can get that fear with any other timeshare management company

2. Even though you weren't compensated as you felt you should have been, they did have the resort manager contact you and, when you felt that wasn't adequate, a regional director contacted you. I just don't see many companies having a manager, regional director and CEO all contacting someone and attempting to address a complaint. 

3. Having corresponded with Mr Cloobeck in the past I feel comfortable that he'll be watching the situation at Mystic Dunes and will get things worked out one way or another. DRI has a standard that must be met by its employees. Based on your experience that standard isn't being met by the current management at Mystic Dunes. If there is a common theme coming from guests at this resort I'd venture a guess that changes could be in store.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 26, 2013)

The CEO never addressed me, but delegated it every time I tried to contact him.  I'm fine with that if the people it gets delegated to handle things right, but it wasn't.

I wasn't compensated at all (unless you count a certificate that is useless to me), nor were any of the issues addressed.  So whether you're looking for compensation or problems being resolved, I don't feel like anything was accomplished.

I just looked up to see when DRI took over at Mystic Dunes, and it was fairly recently (less than a year).  Perhaps things will improve at Mystic Dunes.  But that was only part of my problem.  I was even less impressed with DRI's handling of the problems than with the actual problems themselves.

To me, you don't learn much about a company when things go right.  You learn when you have problems.


----------



## dwojo (Jun 26, 2013)

DRI usually responds in a more than adequate fashion and usually very quickly. I had a problem last year in Sedona with not getting the suite I had reserved and the front desk people did not give me any reasonable answers. When I contacted DRI about this I received a call from a DRI representative in Las Vegas and 2 calls from the resort manager. Since I am a member of the club my points for that trip were refunded even though I was happy with an apology and assurances the staff would be better trained in the future.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 26, 2013)

Next time stay at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 26, 2013)

I stayed at a DRI Christmas 2 years ago.  

I would only do so again, if I was given no additional choices.  I needed a 3 BR and the point requirements was low, so I thought I would give it a try.  Now I know why the points requirements are low. 

Should have stayed at Wyndham instead.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 26, 2013)

You had a bad experience, I can understand why you would never want to stay at DRI again. There is really no excuse.

I have had many good experiences with DRI.  Never a bad one . I don't think it is a systemic problem you encountered.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jun 27, 2013)

*Recent Experience*

My experiences w/DRI normally have been good.  I had a recent reservation problem that they are investigating.  Hoping for a return of points.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2013)

pgnewarkboy said:


> You had a bad experience, I can understand why you would never want to stay at DRI again. There is really no excuse.


The initial experience was bad, but nowhere near the level that would have caused me to avoid the entire chain in the future.  I had a stay at Point at Poipu that we loved.  In fact, in my TUG review, I see that I said I would stay there again if I couldn't find anything else (but that was before I talked with corporate).

It was the interaction with corporate after the fact that has pushed me away from ever staying at any DRI resort again.  I got tossed from person to person, with fluff answers, no resolution of problems, and no usable compensation.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 27, 2013)

Mystic dunes was in bankruptcy before DRI took over. Lots of defaulted owners.
I am sure that has impacted them in many of the ways you discovered.

having been thru an employers bankruptcy I can say from experience that it takes years if ever for an organization to survive and thrive again.    Morale can be so low and even the leaders give up.
I don't know what the long term goals are for this resort but I would stay away til it improves.
Its a shame since its got a nice location in Celebration 

So many other great Orlando resorts its not worth risking your vacation at this time.
If you routinely need 3 bedrooms then II and CMV to Marriott grande vista is the way to go.
works for me so far.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 27, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> The initial experience was bad, but nowhere near the level that would have caused me to avoid the entire chain in the future.  I had a stay at Point at Poipu that we loved.  In fact, in my TUG review, I see that I said I would stay there again if I couldn't find anything else (but that was before I talked with corporate).
> 
> It was the interaction with corporate after the fact that has pushed me away from ever staying at any DRI resort again.  I got tossed from person to person, with fluff answers, no resolution of problems, and no usable compensation.



Corporate reaction in your case was completely tone deaf and would definitely infuriate me. Recently II messed up a reservation- not DRI fault.  II was of no help until DRI got involved at which point II fixed and upgrades the reservation and gave me a bonus week. I received multiple calls from DRI and II management to make sure I was happy. DRI cannot be defended in your situation. There was definitely a break down in protocol.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 27, 2013)

The response of the resort staff seems to vary greatly by property. One year at The Point at Poipu we called at 7 PM because the garbage disposal was leaking. We had a new garbage disposal installed by 9 PM. Last winter we booked two weeks there, and after a week they asked us to change rooms. An owner with a fixed unit/fixed week had reserved our room for the second week. They moved use from the 4th floor to the 2nd floor directly below, and the view wasn't quite as good. To compensate, they gave us a $200 voucher good at several different restaurants. I'd really have to get upset with DRI to stay away from The Point at Poipu.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 27, 2013)

artringwald said:


> I'd really have to get upset with DRI to stay away from The Point at Poipu.


 

Wouldn't you be at the back of the line of the owners hit with the Special Assesment


----------



## artringwald (Jun 28, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Wouldn't you be at the back of the line of the owners hit with the Special Assesment



I was glad DRI finally decided to fix the problem that Sunterra let slide for so many years. I haven't been happy with the high management fees DRI has been charging the HOA, although those fees were reduced by the lawsuit settlement.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Usually Good Customer Service*

DRI usually gives pretty good customer service. They often buy properties that have financial problems and have resorts that need work and in time they revamp, renovate and refurbish them.  The maintenance fees increase and the owners get upset, I was no exception, but overall there is visible improvement. 

I would say your experience is not the norm.  Many DRI owners are happy with everything for the most part except maintenance fees.  Are they overpriced? Some people will say yes. However, if they were to really look at DRI differently than other systems, they may be able to say well we do have more resorts all over the world than other systems without going through II. 

Also, although Mr. Cloobeck did not speak with you personally, it is not out of the norm for him to call those with concerns.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that others have had better experiences.

After the on-site experiences (which I assumed were well out of the norm, after having a great stay at Point at Poipu), I figured contacting corporate would get some resolution.  It was only after repeated attempts still didn't get anywhere that my frustration turned to anger.

I might consider other DRI properties (like Point at Poipu) in the future, but they'll be near the bottom of my list after my experiences with Mystic Dunes and corporate.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 28, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm glad to hear that others have had better experiences.
> 
> After the on-site experiences (which I assumed were well out of the norm, after having a great stay at Point at Poipu), I figured contacting corporate would get some resolution.  It was only after repeated attempts still didn't get anywhere that my frustration turned to anger.
> 
> I might consider other DRI properties (like Point at Poipu) in the future, but they'll be near the bottom of my list after my experiences with Mystic Dunes and corporate.



IMO, it's best to wait on new additions to the DRI collection for a few years, maybe as long as 4 or 5. It takes time for them to assimilate them into their system of how things get done and how guests are treated. 

We went to Historic Craggs Lodge in Estes Park last year. It was part of the ILX buyout a couple of years ago. We had a very good stay there but, it was clear they weren't 100% up to the typical standards DRI sets forth.


----------



## dwojo (Jun 28, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> IMO, it's best to wait on new additions to the DRI collection for a few years, maybe as long as 4 or 5. It takes time for them to assimilate them into their system of how things get done and how guests are treated.
> 
> We went to Historic Craggs Lodge in Estes Park last year. It was part of the ILX buyout a couple of years ago. We had a very good stay there but, it was clear they weren't 100% up to the typical standards DRI sets forth.



  Glad to hear your stay at Craggs Lodges was nice. My wife and I are planning a trip to Colorado and Utah next year and Graggs Lodge is on our list of places to stay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 29, 2013)

dwojo said:


> Glad to hear your stay at Craggs Lodges was nice. My wife and I are planning a trip to Colorado and Utah next year and Graggs Lodge is on our list of places to stay.



It's nice enough but, no AC. We were there the end of May so it wasn't an issue. I'd imagine the unit could get pretty warm in the summer. 

They were supposedly looking at retrofitting the resort with AC. I'm not certain where they stand on that project.

I have a photo album from our stay. It's at http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/COMING-SOON-DRIs-Craggs-Head/22475826_Z6F34c if you want to view it.


----------



## dwojo (Jun 29, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> It's nice enough but, no AC. We were there the end of May so it wasn't an issue. I'd imagine the unit could get pretty warm in the summer.
> 
> They were supposedly looking at retrofitting the resort with AC. I'm not certain where they stand on that project.
> 
> I have a photo album from our stay. It's at http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/COMING-SOON-DRIs-Craggs-Head/22475826_Z6F34c if you want to view it.



  Great pictures. We are looking at late September to early Oct. for our trip.


----------

